# Hemorrhage control



## soprano (May 2, 2013)

Hello,

I am fairly new to ED coding. Patient came into ED for gum bleeding. He had recent dental procedure seven days prior but is unable to recall what kind of procedure was done. 

Record states "oozing blood noted at gingival base of false teeth#24/25. No arterial bleeding noted. Unable to obtain hemostasis with pressure/guaze as is under implanted teeth... Appears that sutures have dissolved /fallen out and now exposed area of gingiva but under fixed dental implant (there is small space between implant and gum itself) has venous oozing/bleeding that is in an area difficult to apply pressure. Hemostasis obtained utilizing flo-seal."

Can anyone help me with a code for the hemostasis procedure?


----------

